# Topics > Applications > AI in politics >  Marco Robio, political robot, Manchester, New Hampshire, USA

## Airicist

Developer unknown

Prototype - Marco Rubio on Wikipedia

twitter.com/RubioGlitch

----------


## Airicist

GOP Debate: The Worst 9 Minutes of Marco Rubio's Campaign

Published on Feb 6, 2016




> Marco Rubio gets called out for repeating himself at GOP Debate.






Marco: We Don't Want To Be Like The Rest Of The World | Marco Rubio for President

Published on Feb 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

GOP Debate: The Worst 9 Minutes of Marco Rubio's Campaign

Published on Feb 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Rubio repeats same line four times, even after being mocked"

by Rob Beschizza
February 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Here's How You Know Marco Rubio's Robot Gaffe Is Serious"
It won't be easy for his campaign to reboot after this.

by David Corn
February 7, 2016

Article "'Marcobot' Rubio razzed for rote lines in Republican debate"

February 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Marco Robio robot horror movie!!

Published on Feb 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Spongebob thinks Marco Robio is a robot

Published on Feb 8, 2016




> Spongebob and Squidward interrogate Marco Robio

----------


## Airicist

Senator Rubio Endorses Democrats’ in 2016 Election

Published on Feb 7, 2016




> If you missed it Sen. Marco Rubio actually endorses President Obama saying he knows what he is doing, passing all these great bills improving America

----------


## Airicist

Robot Rubio - Marco-Bot

Published on Feb 8, 2016




> Some say Marco Rubio is some sort of Robot. But maybe he just thinks President Obama just know what he is doing providing health care to millions of American, fixing our broken economy, and regulating Wall Street and the banking industry, making America GREAT

----------


## Airicist

#RobotRubio gets manhandled by team Marco

Published on Feb 9, 2016




> They knew exactly what they were doing

----------

